# Offset Nipples



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

What is the reason for two offsets? One isn't enough?


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

Is there a real safety issue or is just about how it looks?


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

Some more random thoughts. 



Flash said:


> I've seen two installations recently where the "electrician" had stacked 2 offset nipples to align a 2' service riser with the meter hub and would like to cite him to compell him to do more professional work.


If the same EC coupled two straight nipples would you even think about failing it?



Flash said:


> How I don't like to use 110.12 unless the job is a real mess.


I do not think you should ever cite any job for 'neat and workman like' issues. If there is a safety issue cite a code section for that safety issue.

How it looks should be between the EC and the customer. 

It is also worth noting that the NFPAs own "Manual of Style" states that both terms "Neat" and "Workman Like" are 'vague and possibly unenforceable.'


I do not think you would ever see a building inspector trying to fail a home because some feature was ugly.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

if the installation is not NEC compliant, then cite a reason.

You don't like the way it looks ? maybe you should consider a career change and be a modeling judge on reality TV or something that suits you better.


----------



## Flash (Apr 29, 2009)

*Thanks for you insights*

Appearance wasn't my concern, as you said, that's between him and the customer. The probabability of a die cast fitting in a vertical run of GRC containing unfused conductors breaking is pretty slim, two of them?
I wasn't sure that was the proper use for an offset nipple and was asking if anyone knew of a code section that might apply.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Flash said:


> Appearance wasn't my concern, as you said, that's between him and the customer. The probabability of a die cast fitting in a vertical run of GRC containing unfused conductors breaking is pretty slim, two of them?
> I wasn't sure that was the proper use for an offset nipple and was asking if anyone knew of a code section that might apply.


Since there are many other types of die-cast fittings made especially for RMC (compression couplings, Myers hubs, etc) , I'd say that you really don't need to worry about the fact that the offset nipple is die-cast. It sounds, then, like that was your only concern. Now you have no concerns. Carry on...


----------



## mikeg_05 (Jan 1, 2009)

Ive seen lots of ridiculous installations, but most are NEC compliant, so not much you can do but wonder why???


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

1. How would you do it?
2. Is it installed properly other that the two stacked (not pretty to us BUT most others will never notice)
3. Other than the breaking issue (which may be non-existent) are there any REAL concerns.
4. Are you setting yourself up to become that inspector that everyone HATES to see on a job, not because you do a through job but you are becoming a nitpicking (there words not mine A-Hole) that makes his own rules?


----------



## mikeg_05 (Jan 1, 2009)

Maybe it was a service change? Maybe they had to move the service and keep the riser were its was??


----------



## John (Jan 22, 2007)

Maybe just the comment by you to the EC of “It’s to code but I would prefer to see better workmanship". Make the EC think about the work he doing.


----------



## BDB (Jul 9, 2008)

John said:


> Maybe just the comment by you to the EC of “It’s to code but I would prefer to see better workmanship". Make the EC think about the work he doing.


Can not agree with this statement. Inspectors job is to make sure the work is up to NEC standards, he has no buisness telling anyone what kind of workmanship should be done.


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

BDB said:


> Can not agree with this statement. Inspectors job is to make sure the work is up to NEC standards, *he has no business telling anyone what kind of workmanship should be done*.


I agree 100%, that issue should be between the customer and the subcontractor.


----------



## John (Jan 22, 2007)

BDB said:


> Can not agree with this statement. Inspectors job is to make sure the work is up to NEC standards, he has no buisness telling anyone what kind of workmanship should be done.


Anybody has the right to comment on the quality of workmanship be it customer, inspector, another electrician,.......

Who of you are so perfect that you are not receptive to somebody critiquing work? Not Me.


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

John said:


> Anybody has the right to comment on the quality of workmanship be it customer, inspector, another electrician,.......


Nope, it is not right for a person in a position of authority to be commenting on that issue. Sign the card first then they can comment about other stuff all they want.


----------



## John (Jan 22, 2007)

Bob Badger said:


> Nope, it is not right for a person in a position of authority to be commenting on that issue. Sign the card first then they can comment about other stuff all they want.


I agree. That is what I originally meant. My mistype. :whistling2:


----------



## ralpha494 (Oct 29, 2008)

I've read this thread a few times now and I still can't picture "stacked 2 offset nipples". Is it offset nipple, coupling, offset nipple, coupling, pipe? If so, it might be a listing issue. Do offset nipples have to go between two boxes?(110.3 B) Can you make them up wrench tight?(250.92 B 2)


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

ralpha494 said:


> Do offset nipples have to go between two boxes?


Certainly they are traditionally used that way, but I'm 100% sure you will never read anything from a manufacturer or the UL that says that they must only be used that way.


----------



## zen (Jun 15, 2009)

Flash said:


> I've seen two installations recently where the "electrican" had stacked 2 offset nipples to align a 2' service riser with the meter hub and would like to cite him to compell him to do more professional work.
> How I don't like to use 110.12 unless the job is a real mess. 110.3 (B) only applies if the listing prohibits the use and I find no reference in the white book. The Halex cataog indicates "use as an offset connector between enclosures." Ideas?


 dont know if its a code violation, my question is,what did the 2 off sets achieve for the ec ,,did they connect to the riser pipe from one side or the other instead of through the center of the meter or was it to make the connection because the riser was too close to the house or to far away.. as someone already said one offset should be enough and sometimes unistrut and straps are needed to do that...my supervisor knows all of our inspectors from years of working together and often the insp. offers his opinion ,,it usually helps us learn neater correct work and the insp. learns why things are done certain ways...


----------



## John (Jan 22, 2007)

Just the cost of 2 conduit couplings and 2 offset nipples will run about $35.00. Plus the hassle and labor to install this mess should make someone think twice about doing this kind of poor workmanship. 
This is the kind of work I would expect to see from _Uncle Bob_..... Mr. DIY himself.

And finally, it just wouldn't be the best cost effective solution anyway.:no:


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

I had a guy (experienced guy, in his mid 50's) working for me for a while that would use the offsetter to get whatever size offset he needed in 1/2 and 3/4 EMT. The offsetter makes about a 5/8" offset with each "pump" of the handle. I discovered the guy would use two or three of them in a row to get a 1" or 1-1/2" offset. Looked like crap. It's funny the stuff some people will try to get away with if they're unsupervised; even experienced men sometimes.


----------



## John (Jan 22, 2007)

MDShunk said:


> I had a guy (experienced guy, in his mid 50's) working for me for a while that would use the offsetter to get whatever size offset he needed in 1/2 and 3/4 EMT. The offsetter makes about a 5/8" offset with each "pump" of the handle. I discovered the guy would use two or three of them in a row to get a 1" or 1-1/2" offset. Looked like crap. It's funny the stuff some people will try to get away with if they're unsupervised; even experienced men sometimes.


Now that's and interesting way of doing an offset....I'm going to have to try it out to see what it looks like because the technique may come in handy some day. :laughing:


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

In regards to the original post, for those who like to check things deeper than what they may heard on jobsites and so forth there is this link to the official UL labs question and answer website. It has info on mounting fittings into threaded hubs which is way far off what common practice dictates. http://www.iaei.org/magazine/?p=1556


----------

